# gun specific recipies



## john_rhino123 (May 13, 2011)

looking for others best results for loading cz75b 9mm, ruger superblack hawk hunter 44mag, and my dear old springfield1873 trap door. ive found the cz likes 115 gr HAP pushed by 6.5grs allaiant power pistol. ruger is 240 gr hp-xtp loaded w/ IMR 4227. the trapdoor ive been loading with imr 3031. the cz dosnt like reminton primers. i try to keep my c.o.l. as close to max. any input welcome, thanks.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The CZ 75B is actually set up to be most accurate with 124 g bullets. I am not actually sure of why but have heard from Angus it is true. He is pretty reliable when it is a CZ matter. 
The OAL is another thing that CZ's are pretty finicy about. I load for a CZ 75B, SP-01, P-01 and 75 compact. I shoot well over 8,000 each year through the SP-01 alone. Probably 12,000 total. I find the best recipe for the 75 or the SP-01 is

Range brass clean
4.0 g Vit 320
Federal Small Pistol Primers
Montana Gold 124g RN FMJ
OAL 1.123

If I can't find Vit 320 I use 4.1g TiteGroup
Not as smooth but cheaper and dirtier. It works just fine though.

I am not suggesting my recipe nor do i make any garantees or implications
my recipe for rolling my own will work in any gun CZ or otherwise.

They do work extrodianarily in mine.

RCG


----------



## john_rhino123 (May 13, 2011)

thx ill give ur recipie for my 75b a try


----------



## Creeker (Jul 18, 2011)

I like this bullet with 2400 powder for the SBH Hunter, some where between 20 & 21 grains seems to work great in most of them. Also H-110 at 23 grains seem to work in most the Rugers.

The Bullet









The Load









The Sixgun


----------



## john_rhino123 (May 13, 2011)

thx, ill be sure to try your recipie for my sbh.
only problem is i shoot them faster than i can make them! lol
i just love this new hoby. such fun testing diff loads


----------

